# TinyGuys Workout Journal



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello there peeps,

Thanks for the warm welcome and great advice so far 

I thought that as i seemed to be knocking my training up a notch, i may as well start posting progress pics in a journal.

Ive actually lost a fair chunk of fat since i started 2 months ago, and yet still the scales claim ive gained weight lol but still feel like Ive got some fat to loose! wish id taken an initial progress pic, but to be honest i wasn't assure if id continue with it..

Yesterday was bicep back day, today was tricep chest day, tomorrow is legs, then a rest day, working 3 days out of every 4 and taking a double day off when i feel its warranted.

Ive still managed to stay off the **** !!! almost one month down, Ive stopped using the patches and haven't even noticed a craving 

All i can think is that if i keep this up for a year, the picture comparison should put a smile on my face  and hopefully put a smile on yours too as the its the advice and support u lovely people give that make it easier to accomplish!

So without further ado, here are my almost non existent abs starting to peek thru after 2 months of training  Sorry for the quality of the pic, i am an awful photographer who constantly argues with his digital camera.


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

Good luck with the journal mate.

You clearly have good BF levels, so assume you will be bulking for a bit to put on some mass?

Out of interest, fancy posting up your diet and any cycles (if your happy to share that info obviously). Im sure some other members could offer some constructive critisism to help you achieve your goals.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking lean mate, time to pack on the mass now. Good luck with your goals :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Posting your diet, exercise/sets/reps/rest, and sleep may help.

Nice one for starting your journal.

All the best,

J


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to journa world :thumbup1:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys people 

I have recently changed my exercise routines to ones that are more recommended by these forums 

Today was the first time i went into a gym lol till now, i have been training at home, but when i realised that i would need to replace all my kit to use the 20kg plates, i decided it was time to at least try a gym!

I try and hit all my sets at 8-12 reps, if i manage the first 3 sets to 12 reps, i will add a 4th set in, unless it already feels like its worked proper.

I leave 60 seconds in between sets.

Todays workout was leg day!

Cycles to gym, 10 mins v light cardio, nice warmup for legs.

Back Squat - 100kg - 4 sets , 12 reps (PB)

Romanian Deadlift- 90kg - 3 sets of 8 (PB)

Calf Raises - 3 sets of 12, last set only managed 9

Not sure of the weight! wasnt labeld lol suspect PB

Weighted Crunches - 7.5kg - 3 sets 12 reps

Side Bends - 40kg - 2 sets 12 reps, 1 set 11 reps

Cycled home from gym 10 mins v light cardio.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck !!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

And thats 3 workouts in 3 sucessive days done!!! time for a rest day tomorrow, if i can force myself :lol:

I must admit that my diet isnt the best during these holidays, i seem to be having trouble sleeping so i wind up staying in bed late, and gettin up late, its hard to fit all the meals in when ur in bed for 10-12 hours a day trying to grab 8 hours kip lol

BUt for what its worth here is a sample diet from yesterday:

12:00 Upon waking - whey and porridge milkshake

15:00 Pre workout shake, whey protein, Creatin

18:00 post workout shake - whey protein, creatin, pint of coca cola to aid absorbtion or creatin and speed recovery.

21:00 Sausages bacon and eggs

23:00 Burger (made myself from mince meat) and veg (broccli and carrot)

2:00 Caesin milkshake

Compared to my meal intake when im not on holiday from work, its very empty.

Here is a typical meal day when i am working.

0700 porridge and whey milkshake

1000 Whey milkshake

1100 snack (peanuts)

1230 chicken sandwich on wholemeal bread

1530 pre workout shake, whey milkshake creatin

1830 post workout shake, whey milkshake, lucazade/cocacola

2100 Meatballs in bolognase sauce, with wholemeal pasta

2300 Tuna on toast (snack size)

2400 Caesin Milkshake

Basically, i try to eat 5-9 meals a day, with at least 3 of those meals being fish, red meat and chicken, and the rest being filled out with protein shakes.

Id hate to try and add up all the calories and weights lol, but i will if u ask me to.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

As for my cycle, i am 100 % natural 

Though i am considering my first every test cycle this year, and maybe an equipose cycle later in the year when it gets cold again.

I know i need to put mass on, but for now its going to have to be lean mass, im not gonna stick a tyre over what abs i DO have right before beach weather


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for the good luck wishes betty  btw, awesome set of pins u have there !!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

In my opinion you need to increase the amount of real food you're eating and try to reduce the number of shakes. Supplements are meant to do as the name suggests, *supplement* a good diet.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Cheers for the advice TF

I guess i should probably start a food diary, ill start that on monday next week when things return to normal.

I have just used the thread on the site to calculate my daily calorific outtake, just over 4100 calories, which is bit of a surprise to me!

All i can say in defense of my diet, is that the scales claim im gaining weight, i can see that im loosing body fat, and the chicky-pies at work tell me im gettin more muscular.

That said, im not one to ignore advice! especially when its what i came here looking for :lol: so, i will keep the food diary, and am going shopping now to try and find some work time snack foods to reduce my daily shake intake.

The only shake i would find it literally impossible to replace is the breakfast one, before i started on those breafast shakes, i didnt eat breakfast at all for many many years and was very glad to find summit i could face "eating" in the morning.

Are you suggesting i replace my pre or post workout shake?

I have read in so many places to have the late night casein shake, is this wrong?

Which leaves replacing my mid morning shake, with a proper meal, maybe ill take some mackrel and a potato to work to nuke, or make up a microwavable stew/curry the night before.

Thanks again for the tips !


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Out of interest mate, before i type anything long winded, have you read the stickies in the food, diet and nutrition section of the board? If not, have a read through them, then come back with whatever questions you have. You'll find invaluable info in them


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive read though one of them to calculate my daily calorie use, i will have a read through them all and get back to you  cheers


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Just for interest sakes, as i mentioned this in a few places, this is how i have been performing squats, until i started at a gym.

I performed sumo squats, holding the smallest plate.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

On the general matter of your journal TinyGuy, I like your approach. You seem quite up for it all, and this attitude will see you well.

I know it is yet more information, but could you mention in your journal when you mention a workout, how the rest of your muscles are feeling. This may help work out how well you are recovering.



TinyGuy said:


> As for my cycle, i am 100 % natural
> 
> Though i am considering my first every test cycle this year, and *maybe an equipose cycle later in the year when it gets cold again*.
> 
> I know i need to put mass on, but for now its going to have to be lean mass, im not gonna stick a tyre over what abs i DO have right before beach weather


I don't understand what you are getting at here. Eq is not one for putting on lots of bloat IME. One would probably run it with something else anyhow.



T.F. said:


> In my opinion you need to increase the amount of real food you're eating and try to reduce the number of shakes. Supplements are meant to do as the name suggests, *supplement* a good diet.


I agree with the sentiments of getting nutrition from your diet, however I would not see whey shakes as a supp but as a food. IMHO shakes can be a great way of getting protein intake up both in terms of amount, but also in terms of quality ie( completeness of amino acid profiles ).



TinyGuy said:


> Cheers for the advice TF
> 
> I guess i should probably start a food diary, ill start that on monday next week when things return to normal.
> 
> ...


Casein is good pre sleep - a casein shake or a pot of cottage cheese does the trick.

All the best,

J


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

hi joshua, thanks for the post!

Glad to hear i haven't been misinformed regarding the casein shakes.

With regards to how my muscles feel after a workout, after yesterdays leg workout, they felt slightly wobbly as i walked out the gym, but after the cycle ride home they felt much better.

Today my quads and calf muscles feel fatigued but not enough to impair movement, my hamstrings actually dont hurt at all.

My lower back also seems to have been worked quite well, perhaps due to an incomplete sldl movement, not sure it will be ok to train back bicep tomorrow. I may go against my routine and work chest + tricep tomorrow, which seem to have recoverd, or may take double day off.

I feel that i need to r dip lower on SLDL to hit my hams?

From martial arts training, my flexibility is (especially in my legs) abnormally high, on my sldls, im almost touching the floor with the barbell on most of the reps, but these new weights are so much wider, that the barbell is now so far off the floor - i certainly feel no strain on my hamstring.

Does this sound right? couldn't see any platform available to do deadlifts on, its just a mat in front of the squatting rack. perhaps i can load it up with smaller 15kg weights next time, failing that i suppose i can go and see how heavy their dumbells go.

And as for the equipose and such, i am really a complete fish out of water with regards to the use of either, and am just getting my head around the subject for the first time, and wont consider taking a thing until ive got a diet and workout program i am 100% happy with, as well as having read up a lot more on the subject (inc forum stickys!).

TTFN

TinyGuy


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff chap.

What MA styles do you do?

On the hams, I would check out the effect of slightly different positions of your pelvis (make sure you play around with very light weight / just the bar to avoid injury though). The effect of differing pelvic alighnment can be substantial on moving the load through the hams gluts and lowerback IME.

I agree with you on the platform though for DL. It makes such a big difference.

No worries on the EQ. I think your approach to getting everything else right first is great. If at a later point you decide to go down the route to the dark side then post up your goals and thoughts and I am sure you will get some good feedback.

J


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi there Joshua!

My formal training is in karate, although i have never been one for thinking any one particular style of martial arts is "better" than another, i have trained in jujitsu and aikido, but to be honest, im not a fan of rollin around on the floor with sweaty men, so karate was more my thing.

I have trained in karate for 9 years now, and trained for another 4 years when i was a kid, i absolutely love it 

I only wish i knew the reason that so many of my martial arts sensei advised against weight lifting, as looking at how professional fighters do it in every field that i have seen, weightlifting is seen as an essential.

One thing i noticed straight away, is that martial artists have no idea on how to increase grip and finger strength, i can perform one finger (and thumb) push ups, and my grip is still the thing that fails me when I deadlift!

I see what you are saying about deadlifts, i will try repositioning my pelvis (with barbell only) to get strain on my hams and glutes.

Unfortunately my gym closes today at 4, but, i have all the equip i need to workout at home  so time for creatine and a strong cuppa coffee before i hit the weights!

Thanks as always,

TinyGuy


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok todays workout!!

deadlifts - 90kg - 12 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 8reps

Chinups - 4up; 8 down , 10 down, 8 down

As my bodyweight increases i seem to find these harder and harder, i will be glad to take this exercise to the gym and start on the lat machine at just under my bodyweight to get proper reps.... dam my power to weight ratio is going!

Bent over barbell Rows - 32.5kg - 11 reps, 9 reps, 8 reps.

Bicep Barbell Curl - 27.5kg - 11 reps, 9 reps, 8 reps.

Weighted Crunches - 8.5kg - 12 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 4 reps

Side bends - 40kg - 12 reps, 12 reps, 12 reps.

No personal bests today, just increases in reps.

1 hour after workout, biceps feel a little tight, so does lower back. Forgot to stretch neck off till after first set of deadlifts (doh) but only slightly stiff.

Be interested to know if i should go to the lat machine as i say above, or should continue my "chin-downs", which involve assisting the raise with my feet when the arms can no longer do the job on their own, and then doing the negative side of the rep as slowly as possible?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Sooo got back late tonight, no chance of gettin to gym, lil bit ****ed :lol:

thouguht what the hell ill do me workout anyways 

So push workout:

Dumbell Chest Press - 22.5kg on each dumbell - 3 sets 12 reps, 1 set 6 reps

Inclined Chest Flye - 11kg - 4 sets 12 reps

Military Press - 30kg - 2 sets 12 reps, 1 set 8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press - 35kg (PB) - 2 sets 12 reps 1 set 8 reps

Crunches - 11kg - 12 reps, 11 reps, 8 reps

Side Bends 42.5kg - 3 sets 12 reps.

So, i will increase weights on dumbell chest press, and incline chest flye next time, will set a pb for the chest flye!

Lower back again feel worked the hardest of all perhaps i should drop the side bends, which seem to be working my back more than my obliques imo.... forearms and biceps a lil stiff from yesterday, calves felt stiff early this morning but stretching and cycling sorted them out.

I can defo see the effects off allll this awful xmas food two more toast dinners to go and im back on the diet train (thank god :lol: )

Squat day tomorrow!!!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Greek Goddess, thank you for the post!

I have been browsing through your journal as well for inspiration to make my training schedule!  best of luck with the new gym and prepping for the comp!

Thankyou for what you say about my "base" as well, i hope ur right! 

I definatly use the breathing techniques common to yoga and zazen when i am stretching and working out, after so many years of using them for martial arts its getting to be second nature (one day i hope to breath like it without conscious effort!).

I will try your alternative to side bends thank you  i think i will keep side bends on my back day only, and seek to replace the exercises on the other 2 days with either the exercise you suggest, abs wheel exercises, or hanging leg raises.

after working out for 5 of the last 6 days, i may have to take a double day off! the folks are gettin me over for dinner, and my gym closes at 6!! ill try and make it in time! If only i had a squat rack at home.

Ive got 3 great visitors to my journal now that your here as well GG :thumb:

TinyGuy!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Hi there Joshua!
> 
> My formal training is in karate, although i have never been one for thinking any one particular style of martial arts is "better" than another, i have trained in jujitsu and aikido, but to be honest, im not a fan of rollin around on the floor with sweaty men, so karate was more my thing.
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying about styles - IMHO it is more important about the effort and practice that one puts into their training and the selection of what is applicable for a particular situation. LOL at rolling - I guess that what's good for one is not necessarily good for another (I am very short limbed).

I have wondered too about the reluctance of many in MA to advocate weights. Part of me thinks that it is an old school mentality where they prefer the tools that they trained with. I also think that there is a slight prejudice too against bigger chaps stemming from the idea that technique trumps size.

There is something however in the tempo in which weights are performed - bodybuilders often use fairly slow rep speeds especially on the negatives. Whilst this is quite good for grappling it does not lend itself to the snappiness and speed for MA. Another concern with bodybuilding style training is that there is often heavy use of isolation exercises, whereby a bodybuilder will separate the individual muscle actions to maximally load them, which whilst developing muscle mass well, breaks up the unity of movement where the body works as a whole eg( some people that have done bodybuilding for a long time and then go to learn how to punch will sometimes throw with their tricep and front delt ).

All that said, weighttraining can be an invaluable tool if done as part of an overall training program.

On the matter of grip strength, there are many different components to grip and hand strength. One technique I love for practical grip at speed is the use of half filled sandbags tied off. One grabs the excess material and performs swinging motions where the grip has to resist the motion, snapping the weight back towards centre. It is surprisingly taxing (I would certainly advocate using much lighter weight than one would think for a few sessions to start with), but has some great utility in mimicking gi/clothed Control & Restraint situations, and opens up some novel techniques.

If you have the kit at home, then may I suggest that you practice the play in your pelvis positioning at home, as improving form is often achieved quicker with many very short sessions just to feel the motion, than a few long sessions. One tip a chap taught me for exercises like good mornings and DL was to close your eyes whilst doing them (try the unweighted version though), as by closing your eyes you can better feel the load moving through your body, and your body's position in space (propreception) in response to changes in form.



> Be interested to know if i should go to the lat machine as i say above, or should continue my "chin-downs", which involve assisting the raise with my feet when the arms can no longer do the job on their own, and then doing the negative side of the rep as slowly as possible?


IMHO I would continue battling away at the chins, as although your ability to handle your bodyweight gets more challenging the answer is to work at getting stronger to keep power to weight up. One alternative would be to do your chins as normal, followed by some lat pull downs to finish off your lats in a more controlled way, IME although the chins and LPD should be very similar exercises they do end up having different load paths, and progress in one does not necessarily carry over fully to the other.



> You have got a great visitor on this journal...Joshua knows his stuff!


 :blush: I make more than my fair share of mistakes I can guarantee.

All the best,

J


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips mate 

Ive been soooo busy gettin ready for work, but im there now, and back to working out as well!!

Leg day today, i attempted to lift big and failed, thankfully a massive dude there to help me  dropped the weight down to what i lifted last time, and found that i couldnt manage as many reps as i did last time 

This is my first time doing proper squats, and i question my technique, the next time i train, i will get one of the gym people to check my form, i dont think i am leaning forward enough at the bottom of the squat, and hence the bar isnt going low enough.

The gym was PACKED today, PACKED!!! but only 3 people doing squats, still..... its more to convince me to upgrading my home gym, as if its that packed every day, i really would prefer my home, as its a LOT quicker.

Anyway, here is todays workout:

20 mins intermediate to light cardio cycling (from work to home)

10 mins light cardio cycling (from home to gym)

Squats - 100kg - 12reps, 12 reps, 12 reps, 8 reps.

SLDL - 90kg - 10 reps, 8 reps, 8 reps (less and less probs with grip every time  )

Calf Raises - 45kg - 12 reps, 9 reps, 9 reps (PB!)

Weighted Crunches - 10kg - 12 reps, 10 reps, 10 reps

Hanging leg raises - 12 reps, 10 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps (first time doing exercise)

15 mins light cardio - cycling home.

For diet today:

7:30am - Porridge + whey shake

10:20 - Hard BOiled Egg

11:30 - whey shake

12:45 - Chicken Sandwich (wholemeal bap)

15:00 - Whey shake + Creatine

19:00 - Whey shake + Creatine + Lucuazade

21:30 - (Beef Balls + pork balls) Meatballs in tomato and pepper and baked bean sauce.

plan to eat:

tuna on toast (snack size)

Casein shake before bed.

Walking up stairs feel hard, calfs not as bad as last time even with the PB, hamstrings still not properly worked, sorry, tbh, i felt a lil self conscious to be lifting the barbell empty with my eyes closed. Defo one to practise at home..

Ooo rar, if im up to it, chest + triceps tomorrow!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

went in today and did a tricep chest workout. What i learned is - i need to leave at least a day off in between my weights days.

SO i will be working mon, wed, fri now, on a legs push pull split, for now im just giong to wait until friday and do my back session.

I will fill in the other days with high intensity cardio when i feel up to it, and will see if that feels any better.

The stats for today are so disapointing, im not even going to post them, i lifted lower reps on every exercise than i did previously. Silly Silly me 

Stil tho, onwarsd an upwards!

diet for today :

7:30am - Porridge + whey shake

10:20 - Bacon and Egg sarnie ( on WHITE bread, naughty i know, bloody shop)

11:30 - whey shake

12:45 - Chicken Sandwich (wholemeal bap)

15:00 - Whey shake + Creatine

19:00 - Whey shake + Creatine + Lucuazade

21:30 - (Beef Balls + pork balls) Meatballs in tomato and pepper and baked bean sauce.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

i was also surprised, by how many people i knew in the gym 

Some bird I used to likes brother works out there, massive black delivery guy from work, bigbob from the forums here and more! its a small world sometimes lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your journal hun


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

aww, cheers babe  and takin the time to post such a fine avi here on ur burfday as well, im as honoured as i am treated 

id have said bettyboosbirthdaybum but its too many bees!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Just as a quick update, ive continued at the gym and with the diet, my weight is around the 12 stone mark, and holding!

If it still unchanged after a month or so, i may have to reconsider the juice! we will see tho.

Deadlifting 120kg, (160% bodyweight) benching with 25kg dumbells, squatting 80kg, deep squats, have hack squatted 120kg.

Iive moved to an inclined bench for my bench press, as i seem to be lacking in upper chest development compared to the bottom chest.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive also got my first stretch mark on my bicep      lol

im a bit of a wierdo, i couldnt really tell that i am any bigger, but a lass at work asked to see my arms and then gave me bicep a lil squeeze and went "ohhhhhhhhhh"  lol


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

new pic time!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

progress pics:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

can see my traps just peeking out 

All my weights went down when i changed barbells, so i assume ive mis weighed something somwwhere 

Im currently squatting 76kg, deadlifting 126kg, benching 25kg dumbells (inclined only), generally going for 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps.

edited to add:

weight 13 stone


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice journal mate if you need any help down the gym come and say hi!

Subscribed  :thumb:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi BigBob,

I got made redundant a while ago, and thought that i would invest in a proper home gym, i.e. a squatting cage, bench, and 250kg of weights.

So im working out at home now, but i might still come into the gym for a month every now and then for laffs, ive got a mate who trains down there every now and then (whilst hes on cycle) migh be fun to jump into his routine for a month.

Be fun to come back just to hear "man o war" use the hack squat machine.

Im gonna start making a bit more of an effort with my diary here as im unemployed as well, nowt else to do.

Training

Morning starved cardio 40 mins

DB Incline bench press 25kg *31/36* reps

DB Bench Press *25kg* *27/36* reps

DB INclined Chest Flye 13.5kg 34/36 reps

DB Chest Flye 13.5kg 33/36 reps

Military Press - 36kg *27/36* reps

Assisted Dips 21/25 reps

CGBP - 36kg *32/36* reps

Skull Crusher *23.5kg 31/36* reps

All personal bests are in Bold, shoulders didnt feel right during chest exercise, going to spend more time warming them up.

Just off to get in 40 mins evening cardio.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good work mate

I trained at home for years, the only reason I started at the gym was because it would cost too much to upgrade my home kit! Plus a spotters handy when I'm near failure :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

What are you doing for your cardio buddy?

J


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

I do running, with varying intensity.

I tend to start off at a walk, and when i get to the park start the watch timer, i will start off at a jog, and go until my lower back needs stretching off.

Then i will stop to stretch my back off, walk for a short while (under 30 seconds) and then i will start to run again at a different speed, until my back needs stretching off again, varying the intensity of my run between extremely mild jogging, all out sprinting, and everything in between.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning cardio - instead of starved running, i cycled lightly for 20 minutes, to get the joints more awake in preperation for the squat session.

Leg Day

Back Squat (deep, narrow leg) *76kg 36/36 reps*

Romanian Deadlifts *96kg 36/36 reps*

DB one legged Calf Raises 25kg 25/36 reps

Weighted Crunches

Intensity was very high today, since i started lifting with utter strict form, this is the first time squatting 76kg, also first time RDL at 96kg, and i managed every rep in all 3 sets, so i was pretty impressed, although was progressivly dizzier and dizzier at the conclusion of each set.

Followed Leg session with 35 minutes cardio, variable rate of running speed, this time pausing to stretch off my right calf and ankle (right calf also clearly weaker than left calf on calf raises).


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good effort bro! Your calves should even out over time I reckon...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool journal you have here. 

Just wondering, what is your height?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Salkev, cheers m8  , im 5 foot 10.

Todays workout

Morning starved cardio - 30 minutes, headphones broke so i ran home.

Back Bicep Forearm day:

Deadlift (previous pb 131kgx1)

20kg x 12 (warmup

70kg x5 (warmup

120kg x5 (warmup)

*131kgx5 *

*
136kgx4*

136kgx3

131kgx5

131kgx4

Assisted Chinups (and chindowns)- 25/25

BB Bent Over Rows - 38.5kg 28/36

BB Bicep Curls - 26kg 28/36 reps

DB Hammer Curls (one arm at a time) - 12.5kg 25/36 reps

BB Forearm Curls - *21kg 36/36*

Abs - weighted crunches

Followed by 45 mins of cardio (Alternating intensity jogging)1

Just hammerd out the deadlifts today  10kg added to working rep weight, 5 kg on top of the only 1rm i have ever tried, well chuffed 

Got a lot of energy, considering doing a chest tricep workout this evening, will see how i feel after some carbs and creatin, othewise, will be another 45 mins cardio.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well done on the pb mate! :thumb:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Cheers Bob, put a proper smile on my face  im chasing a mate of mine on 180kg for 1 rep, only 44kg away from doing it for reps!

Well, i found the energy for a tricep chest workout!

DB Incline bench press 25kg *32/36* reps

DB Bench Press 25kg *30/36* reps

Military Press - 36kg *31/36* reps

Assisted Dips 25/25 reps

CGBP - 36kg *33/36* reps

Skull Crusher 23.5kg *34/36* reps

30 minutes post workout cardio

Chest flyes - Exercise dropped for now, was hurting my shoulder due to poor form. I was dropping my elbows to low (below the middle of my rib cage), when my shoulders have recovered i will add them back in.

Dips - Very close to unassisted dips for a 5x5 set, maybe in 2-3 workouts time.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you'll be surprised how fast the weights go up mate! Just stick with it


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Thought you were taller than that TBH. Your torso is very long, lucky bugger. :beer:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

cheers bob  i enjoy it too much at the moment to stop lol I must say that after switching to a 5x5 routine for one single lift, my lifts across all back exercises have started to jump up, as have my Romanian deadlift on leg day, even tho they have been kept on a 3-4x12 routine.

Wondering if maybe my body is responding better to the lower rep work.

Thats interesting salkev. its been said before by people in real life lol apparently, i take after my dad in this. I am often the same height as people sat down, that are much taller than me when stood up. 

Not sure how thats good or bad either way tho tbh?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You've never heard that a long torso is good for bodybuilding?

TBH I don't know the real reason for it but I suspect it's something to do with the illusion of a smaller waist/waist doesn't widen as easily as people with short torsos. What is your waist measurement?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

rest day yesterday

Cancelled morning cardio for leg session

Back Squat - *81kg 30-36 reps* (+5kg)

Romanian Deadlift - *101kg 32/36 reps* (+5kg)

Calf Raises - 25kg *27/36 reps*

First time proper squatting 80k, first time ever romanian deadlifting 101kg.

Tried to do cardio after, felt sick and stopped after 5 minutes.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats on the PBs chap.

J


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

cheers mate 

I still seem to be hitting a pb every workout  cant wait for back day tomorrow  going to try n hit that 136kg for all 25 reps!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

well, ive been a bit thrown off target recently, am trying to reset my sleeping patterns, so i stayed up for 40 hours straight to go to bed at a decent time and sleep, only to still wake up feeling tired lol

2 workouts done over that time.

Back:

Back Bicep Forearm day:

Deadlift

136kgx5

136kgx3

131kgx5

131kgx4

131kgx3

Assisted Chinups (and chindowns)- 25/25

BB Bent Over Rows - 38.5kg* 31/36*

BB Bicep Curls - 26kg 28/36 reps

DB Hammer Curls (one arm at a time) - 12.5kg 25/36 reps

BB Forearm Curls - 23.5kg 24/36

And then today, tricep chest:

DB Incline bench press 25kg *34/36* reps

DB Bench Press 25kg 30/36 reps

Military Press - 36kg 31/36 reps

Assisted Dips 25/25 reps

CGBP - 36kg *36/36 *reps

Skull Crusher 23.5kg *36/36* reps


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You're bound to feel tired after 40 hours awake. Give it time and you'll be feeling great soon enough :beer:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

cheers sal 

Didnt help much lol i sat in bed till 4 am unable to sleep

Leg Day

Back Squat (deep, narrow leg) 81kg *35/36 reps*

Romanian Deadlifts 101kg *36/36* reps

DB one legged Calf Raises 25kg *26/36* reps

tried so hard for that last rep on the squat lol thank **** ive got a cage


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good lifting mate  if ever you need a hand give me a shout!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

cheers bob 

todays workout:

Back:

Back Bicep Forearm day:

Deadlift 131kg - 24/25

Assisted Chinups (and chindowns)- 25/25 (really happy with the 5x5 progress in doing chins)

BB Bent Over Rows - 38.5kg *32/36*

BB Bicep Curls - 26kg *30/36* reps

DB Hammer Curls (one arm at a time) - 12.5kg 27/36 reps

BB Forearm Curls - 23.5kg 24/36 (not attempted)

I will be switching my workouts round a little, im going to swap skull crushers for standing french presses i think.

Im also going to switch all bicep isolators to dumbells to even up my left and right arms.

Dietry wise, im thinking of going on a cut to remove some fat for summer starting after a massive pish up tomorrow.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Always best to start a diet with a hangover :lol:

swapping over to db curls is definately the way forward mate!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

well ive started on the low carbs train ouch!

3 workouts to report since i last posted

Chest Tricep

DB Incline bench press 25kg 36/36 reps

DB Bench Press 25kg 32/36 reps

Military Press - 36kg 27/32reps

Assisted Dips 25/25 reps

CGBP - 38.5kg 30/36 reps

Standing French Press 20kg 28/36 reps

Legs

Back Squat - 81kg 36/36 reps

Romanian Deadlift - 103.5kg 33/36 reps

Calf Raises - 25kg 29/36 reps

Back Bicep

Deadlift 131kg - 19/20 110kg 5/5

Assisted Chinups (and chindowns)- 25/25

BB Bent Over Rows - 38.5kg 35/36

BB Bicep Curls - 26kg 32/36 reps

DB Hammer Curls (one arm at a time) - 12.5kg 24/36 reps

BB Forearm Curls - 23.5kg 29/36


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

And another one 

Chest Tricep

DB Incline bench press 27.5kg 27/36 reps

DB Bench Press 25kg 28/36 reps

Military Press - 36kg 29/36reps

Assisted Dips 25/25 reps

CGBP - 38.5kg 30/36 reps

Standing French Press 20kg 29/36 reps

weighted crunches

30 mins cardio


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

30 minute bike ride in the mornign

followed by legs workout

Back Squat - *83.5kg* 25/36 reps

Romanian Deadlift - 103.5kg 31/36 reps

Calf Raises - 2kg 30/36 reps

Weight Crunches

25 minutes cardio light jogging


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

rest day today.

20mins running

30mins cycling starved

30mins pm cycling after cheat meal


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad to see you're still going strong mate, how's the diet going? Noticabke changes yet?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Still going for it lol

Weight, 14stone 2

Benching 32.5kg dumbells inclined

Deading 121kg

on a higher rep routine now, 4x12

Just thought id touch bases, still going strong! only 10 kg to go until im at the target 100kg mark now, obiviosuly i want to go over a bit, to 110kg is the plan, and then cut down to 100kg ripped


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

update time  few pics

I'm caryyin some fat but ive gained some muscle, the 100kg draws closer and closer.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

and back.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Exercise has been interrupted because:

Im moving house

The weights and squat frame are locked away

I was arrested for committing several crimes

****.


----------

